

Mosso Updates Pricing Structure; A Better Model for Cloud Computing? - ajbatac
http://mashable.com/2008/05/15/mosso-cloud-computing/

======
clintavo
I had trouble with them too. I wanted to use mod_python, which they have
installed, but they have their settings all jacked up where you can't really
use it. I've switched the project over to EC2 and was up and running with
mod_python (properly configured) in less than an hour.

------
sadiq
Unfortunately they still don't seem to support Java, nor have an ETA on when
they plan to.

The pricing change seems to make this even more of a problem, since you're now
paying for the extra CPU usage.

